# Dbz Fans vs Naruto Fans.



## Lishenron (Nov 1, 2010)

Which fanbase(especially fanboys) do you think is worse?Especially for games?

Personally, hearing "omg his costume isnt in the game,dis game sux!"

"omg the beams/auras suck"

"omg this game doesnt have many characters"



Gets tiring after awhile.Dbz fanboys love to complain.

So yeah,IYO which fanbase is worse?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

they both pale in comparison to twitards but thank god those are rare

if i had to choose DBZ fans are worse but out of which is more common Naruto fans are the most annoying because they are more common


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2010)

naruto. by alot


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 1, 2010)

This is probably gonna get locked.

Some of the Narutards here thought Rasenshuriken>Kamehameha. 

That's way worse than thinking DBZ has a star system buster.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> This is probably gonna get locked.
> 
> Some of the Narutards here thought Rasenshuriken>Kamehameha.
> 
> That's not as bad as thinking DBZ has a star system buster.





Quality Poster said:


> For people that think that Madara isn't omnipotent, Izanagi turns imagination into reality and most philosophers and even some asshats can imagine the concept of omnipotence it really shouldn't be difficult for Madara to imagine omnipotence either, and since his imagination becomes reality there isn't anything that he shouldn't be able to do, hence omnipotence. . I'm willing to debate you (more like tearing your worldview appart like wrapping paper on Christmas eve) in the Formal Battledome section. Because I want to debate and not hear "Madara isn't omnipotent because we don't believe him to be", I also expect people to use the canon material.





10char


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 1, 2010)

And that's pretty damn close by and recent to boot.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 1, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> 10char



Sorry, worded that wrong. Edited.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

So when's he going to debate Madara's omnipotence? Should be amusing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 1, 2010)

Even some asshats lmao.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 1, 2010)

Didn't he get banned?


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Didn't he get banned?



He puts Unkown, AlphaInferno, and any other wanker to shame.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2010)

Naruto fans are youngsuckers who don't get that its the epitome of cliche archetypes 

Whereas DBZ was cliche at a time when it wasn't cliche  DBZ fans have more to back them up


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

Naruto fanboys stomp any other type of fanboys.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Naruto fanboys stomp any other type of fanboys.



what about twitards?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> what about twitards?



I really don't what type of things they say. What types of things do twitards say?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I really don't what type of things they say. What types of things do twitards say?



three of them sat on lady till her arms broke 

then theres this basically lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmvMoxnSHJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> three of them sat on lady till her arms broke
> 
> then theres this basically lol
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmvMoxnSHJY[/YOUTUBE]



Aw that's horrible.  
Naruto fanboys are a shoe in for 2nd place.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> three of them sat on lady till her arms broke
> 
> then theres this basically lol
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmvMoxnSHJY[/YOUTUBE]



Didn't a twitard throw acid in someone's face because they insulted Edward as well?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Aw that's horrible.
> Naruto fanboys are a shoe in for 2nd place.



agreed but the reason they sat on the lady is cause she said she doesn't care for twilight




Emperor Joker said:


> Didn't a twitard throw acid in someone's face because they insulted Edward as well?



 seriously? damn they are the worst tards thank god there rare though


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 1, 2010)

Quality Poster is a troll who doesn't even believe in the things he says and he also said that Dragon Ball had omnipotents.=/


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> agreed but the reason they sat on the lady is cause she said she doesn't care for twilight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's just sad and stupid agreed on saying they are rare.
And seriously on the acid throwing?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Wow that's just sad and stupid agreed on saying they are rare.
> And seriously on the acid throwing?



It's something I had heard before...i've actually seen the story on a couple websites...but I don't know if it true.

I wouldn't put it past Meyer's fanbase though...


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> agreed but the reason they sat on the lady is cause she said she doesn't care for twilight
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Emperor Joker said:


> It's something I had heard before...i've actually seen the story on a couple websites...but I don't know if it true.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Meyer's fanbase though...



What's the deal with their fanbase?


----------



## Eternal Pein (Nov 1, 2010)

Unknown /thread


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> What's the deal with their fanbase?



lonely woman and one guy on youtube named doug (he wanted to see shirtless guys in Hellsing WTF)

also this is basically how they act when you taunt them and run away

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> lonely woman and one guy on youtube named doug (he wanted to see shirtless guys in Hellsing WTF)
> 
> also this is basically how they act when you taunt them and run away
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/YOUTUBE]



Doug? I've heard of that guy apparently he has alot of enemies.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Doug? I've heard of that guy apparently he has alot of enemies.



yep all haters lol he seriously said he wanted to see shirtless guys in hellsing though


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> What's the deal with their fanbase?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> yep all haters lol he seriously said he wanted to see shirtless guys in hellsing though



Yep. I don't have a problem with buddy though, I've heard about him on a Hellsling wank and such.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> that girl said she wanted a fagpire baby like the ones in twilight
> 
> *also she is whale we need Harpoons now or Monstro*



I think that's the same girl who ranted on Stephn King for bashing Meyer

We need Stephen King dressed as Captain Ahab


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Yep. I don't have a problem with buddy though, I've heard about him on a Hellsling wank and such.



he claims Alucard has a micro chip in him thats why Alucard has his powers  he didn't even read hellsing he just thinks it's bad because it doesn't have the fagpires




Emperor Joker said:


> I think that's the same girl who ranted on Stephn King for bashing Meyer
> 
> We need Stephen King dressed as Captain Ahab




no WE NEED PENNYWISE THE MOTHER FUCKING CLOWN
she will float


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 1, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> he claims Alucard has a micro chip in him thats why Alucard has his powers  he didn't even read hellsing he just thinks it's bad because it doesn't have the fagpires
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The nerve of some people nowadays.


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 1, 2010)

DB fanboys have to be the worst fanboys I have ever seen. 


A couple of years ago a guy on Youtube photoshopped a Dragon Ball manga page of Buu being statemented to destroy hundreds of planets in years and changed it to "galaxies". He later on posted it on a vid claiming that it was real.

And on Lounge MvC some guy was saying that DB movies were canon.=/


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 1, 2010)

Lounge MvC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have gotta be the worst DBZ fanboys, along with ignorant Youtube retards.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 1, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Lounge MvC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have gotta be the worst DBZ fanboys, along with ignorant Youtube retards.



They make Raigen and Unknown look intelligent


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> We need Stephen King dressed as Captain Ahab



That dude would scare me.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Really it depends on where you look.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Didn't a twitard throw acid in someone's face because they insulted Edward as well?


There was another case where a twilight fangirl shot a kid with a flare gun because said kid bashed twilight.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

~Greed~ said:


> There was another case where a twilight fangirl shot a kid with a flare gun because said kid bashed twilight.



either way Twitards>>>>>>>>>>>>Narutards in strength and fanboy/girl ism thing

also when the wolfman remake came out a twitard claimed stephenie meyer created Werewolves


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 1, 2010)

Doug shits on all fanboys.

Do I even need to state that he is a huge DB evolution fanboy , a twilight fanboy  and a narutard.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 1, 2010)

Majinvergil said:


> Doug shits on all fanboys.
> 
> Do I even need to state that he is a huge DB evolution fanboy , a twilight fanboy  and a narutard.



This /Thread


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2010)

Twilight killed a man, true story.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2010)

indeed that is some bullshit


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

DBZtards are worse, I've debated them so often you won't believe the bullshit they come up with.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> DBZtards are worse, I've debated them so often you won't believe the bullshit they come up with.



What did they come up with? I'm curious.


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 2, 2010)

Kid Goku being faster than light would be one of them.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

He was wasn't he?  
During the training session with Mr. popo


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 2, 2010)

It was lightning and it was a metaphor. Plus the guy was saying he was light speed during his fight with Tien.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Kratos said:


> It was lightning and it was a metaphor. Plus the guy was saying he was light speed during his fight with Tien.




But that's not going to measure up to this.
A guy on youtube said Goten is a solar system buster. :rofl


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

the narutard lightning said Sakura could crack a planet 

and Ino could somehow solo Bleach and DBZ


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> But that's not going to measure up to this.
> A guy on youtube said Goten is a solar system buster. :rofl



I heard the light speed thing on Anime Vice. They really want Dragon Ball to be lightspeed.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> the narutard lightning said Sakura could crack a planet



Lighting even said Madara is lightspeed, could keep up, & beat Vegito. 
Poor narutards


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

SSJ4 Goku is above omnipotent


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> SSJ4 Goku is above omnipotent



Pretty sure the dude that claimed that said he was trolling, he's still a dumbshit though.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

I think jplaya also claimed it


----------



## Rene (Nov 2, 2010)

I lost braincells at moviecodec that I'm never going to get back. 

So yeah, Dbz fans are probably the worst.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> But that's not going to measure up to this.
> A guy on *youtube *said Goten is a solar system buster. :rofl



The Youtube retards are the worst!


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 2, 2010)

LMAO  lightning227 aka lightningblackchaos lol

His friend bennattlson once said that naruto characters were FTL and gaara could blow up a planet 


For me narutards are way worse.They are hilarious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Majinvergil said:


> LMAO  lightning227 aka lightningblackchaos lol
> 
> His friend bennattlson once said that naruto characters were FTL and gaara could blow up a planet



he also said Itachi>>>>>Goku


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 2, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> The Youtube retards are the worst!



Youtube, Yahoo answers, Moviecodec, and "my friend" know shit about vs battles.


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 2, 2010)

Rene said:


> *I lost braincells at moviecodec* that I'm never going to get back.
> 
> So yeah, Dbz fans are probably the worst.



lol

That meme I stated is becoming popular.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 2, 2010)

fanboy are always stupid and there is no worst they are all bad whatever the show is


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> fanboy are always stupid and there is no worst they are all bad whatever the show is



kind of underestimating the twitards


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 2, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> kind of underestimating the twitards



omg i just watched the video on page 2 about the girl's reaction to the twilight trailer (then the original)

WHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT ??????? 0_o

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFG9lXc2upQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

your true


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 2, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> fanboy are always stupid and there is no worst they are all bad whatever the show is


True.

But 1st comes twitards then comes all fanboys.

Because twitards will kill you, if you say something bad about that wanna be vampire book.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> omg i just watched the video on page 2 about the girl's reaction to the twilight trailer (then the original)
> 
> WHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT ??????? 0_o
> 
> ...



Twitards will actually attack you in real life btw


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 2, 2010)

Majinvergil said:


> True.
> 
> But 1st comes twitards then comes all fanboys.
> 
> Because twitards will kill you, if you something bad about that wanna be vampire book.



That reminds me of the time I dissed Twatlight in a Borders and some girls threw big ass chunks of ice at me and a friend.

Oh and for that vid clip I've seen her before, she insists that Breaking Fail was great, when even a lot of the Twilight fans admit that it sucked.  Figures ugly chicks would stick up for that shit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> That reminds me of the time I dissed Twatlight in a Borders and some girls threw big ass chunks of ice at me and a friend.



see what i mean Twitards>>>>>>>>>>>>every fan boy/girl

and yeah that fat whale needs to be shot with a harpoon


----------



## Bringer (Nov 2, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> This is probably gonna get locked.
> 
> Some of the Narutards here thought Rasenshuriken>Kamehameha.
> 
> That's way worse than thinking DBZ has a star system buster.



dbz kicks naruto a** but i agree rasenshriken beats kamehameha


----------



## Bringer (Nov 2, 2010)

oh my god twittard sounds horible they need to die all of them im serios


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> dbz kicks naruto a** *but i agree rasenshriken beats kamehameha*



if it opinion on which attack you like more then fine but if it's which is stronger thats a fail on your part


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 2, 2010)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> oh my god twittard sounds horible they need to die all of them im serios



That's what they say about people who even mildly dislike the series. If you even say "Nah, it's not my thing" you'll get this response, 

"ZOMG!!@?!?12?! Twilight is my BIBLE!! Stephanie Meyer is a literary genius!! Anyone who hates Twilight doesn't deserve to live~!!!?!@?!

Don't sink to their level.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 2, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> That reminds me of the time I dissed Twatlight in a Borders and some girls threw big ass chunks of ice at me and a friend.
> 
> Oh and for that vid clip I've seen her before, she insists that Breaking Fail was great, when even a lot of the Twilight fans admit that it sucked.  Figures ugly chicks would stick up for that shit.


Some friends of mine told me that they even made a site, for the bad things they have done to people who would go against twilight.

They are sick.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 2, 2010)

I know, I think I've gone there and told my story of how I was assaulted.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Majinvergil said:


> Some friends of mine told me that they even made a site, for the bad things they have done to people who would go against twilight.
> 
> They are sick.



agreed on they need to burn


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 2, 2010)

well, going by the title of this article, it would seem you meant fans not fanboys.
i was gonna say DBZ fans are awesome


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 2, 2010)

On The Lounge someone posted a topic saying that SSJ Goku could star bust, based on non-canon Cooler's dub line statement. Even after somebody had pointed out that it was just a dub and the fact that the movie was non-canon people still argued about it as if it wasn't.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 2, 2010)

I heard someone call Sasuke a universe buster.
probably a troll


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I heard someone call Sasuke a universe buster.
> probably a troll



probably that one thread from a forum where Sasuke and Naruto fought galactus and the OP on that thread said full power Naruto and Sasuke were Universe busters


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 2, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I heard someone call Sasuke a universe buster.
> probably a troll



Most likely.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 2, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> probably that one thread from a forum where Sasuke and Naruto fought galactus and the OP on that thread said full power Naruto and Sasuke were Universe busters



yeah, i think thats the one


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

What's funny is that wouldn't be enough against fully fed Galactus


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> What's funny is that wouldn't be enough against fully fed Galactus



yeah  there was another thread on same forum where Naruto and Sasuke were omnipotents and fought Galactus


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 2, 2010)

To unknown's credit , he never says stuff like that.
I don't think he ever even compared Naruto favorably to dbz.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 2, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> To unknown's credit , he never says stuff like that.
> I don't think he ever even compared Naruto favorably to dbz.



Speaking of which, how'd it take so long for the OBD to get him so red?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I heard someone call Sasuke a universe buster.
> probably a troll



I think I recall Nightmare Luffy on Viz saying...or at least something very similar


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 2, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Speaking of which, how'd it take so long for the OBD to get him so red?



Because Zaru and TWF rep him for kicks


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

I wonder if I were to get me and my crew we go out and start dissing twilight.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I wonder if I were to get me and my crew we go out and start dissing twilight.



bring a phone with numbers 9 and 1 already dialed and get ready to get the cops in case one has a flare gun


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> I wonder if I were to get me and my crew we go out and start dissing twilight.



You should probably bring a gun...just for your own safety


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> bring a phone with numbers 9 and 1 already dialed and get ready to get the cops in case one has a flare gun



 Great tips. You too Joker.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You should probably bring a gun...just for your own safety



or a psycho with a chainsaw


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

These people really are that crazy. 
At least narutards don't take it this seriously.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldn't do it. Twihards are known to hide in the strangest places. You never know when they'll jump at you.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Like bushes or something?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I wouldn't do it. Twihards are known to hide in the strangest places. You never know when they'll jump at you.



they will hide inside a womans underwear and jump out of the bra and kill you with a butcher knife  but seriously they are willing to kill


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh my god what is the world coming to?
Anyway, who are the top most narutards you've ever met on this site or anywhere?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh my god what is the world coming to?
> Anyway, who are the top most narutards you've ever met on this site or anywhere?



youtube TheLightning
rest of the tards are dante wankers


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> youtube TheLightning
> rest of the tards are dante wankers



Here: Unknown & Nadikah so far  
Youtube: Lighting and his other back up accounts, Bennesltaion, Narutopwnsall226 & Narutopwnsall227, Narutogeass and tons of others.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh my god what is the world coming to?
> Anyway, who are the top most narutards you've ever met on this site or anywhere?


youtube. Thelightning,bennetalson,narutopwsnall227 (was actully a joke account) and some others I cant remember.

Then I met doug and omg that guy shits on all the fanboys, except maybe twilight fangirls ,even though he is one himself.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Here: Unknown & Nadikah so far
> Youtube: Lighting and his other back up accounts, *Bennesltaion, Narutopwnsall226 & Narutopwnsall227, Narutogeass and tons of others.*



 i remember those f@*s one of them was racist he kept on trying to threaten nuking the US


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> i remember those f@*s one of them was racist he kept on trying to threaten nuking the US



The whole racism thing was Narutopwnsall226 & Narutopwnsall227.
The nuking the US not sure.  

@MajinVergil
Narutards will just get angry and start insulting you. I get a good laugh out of it. :rofl


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 2, 2010)

Thats true, they give people a good laugh.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

Majinvergil said:


> Thats true, they give people a good laugh.



One said because Sasuke can control lighting, tame it, and able to follow it, he is faster than the speed of light.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

they think the Sharingan can copy everything


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 2, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> they think the Sharingan can copy everything



And it can see through anything.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

they also claim Sasuke could control the lightning from any lightning user in fiction even ones that could rape him before he can even move


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah narutards can come up with so much shit , that its so funny


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Majinvergil said:


> yeah narutards can come up with so much shit , that its so funny



agreed :rofl


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm a DBZ fan myself but I find DBZ fanboys to be among the worst kind of fanboys in existence. 

They think DBZ is the best anime/manga ever because the characters are powerful and that there isn't anything else in fiction that could defeat DBZverse. They also make stupid, completely unsupported claims about DBZ characters being FTL and capable of galaxy level or even universe level destruction.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 2, 2010)

I was going to say narutards(you won't believe what some of them say in the leaf librairy.....), but after seeing this thread, I'd definitely say twitards. Didn't know girls go *that crazy* over bad movies.....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 2, 2010)

Foxve said:


> I was going to say narutards(you won't believe what some of them say in the leaf librairy.....), but after seeing this thread, I'd definitely say twitards. Didn't know girls go *that crazy* over bad movies/BOOKS.....



fixed and yeah they do and some of them are guys also....it's frightening


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I'm a DBZ fan myself but I find DBZ fanboys to be among the worst kind of fanboys in existence.
> 
> They think DBZ is the best anime/manga ever because the characters are powerful and that there isn't anything else in fiction that could defeat DBZverse. They also make stupid, completely unsupported claims about DBZ characters being FTL and capable of galaxy level or even universe level destruction.



I agree I love DBZ so much it's my 1st favorite anime. 
But I know when they can beaten.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie, I used to think DBZ was one of the strongest out there, barring comics, which I know is retardedly stronger. DBZ fanboys and there, "lol DBZ is easily the strongest"


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 3, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> This is probably gonna get locked.
> 
> Some of the Narutards here thought Rasenshuriken>Kamehameha.
> 
> That's way worse than thinking DBZ has a star system buster.



fool. you have yet to realize< RASENSHURKEN  CUTZ AT DA CELLULARZ LEVEL!< DA CELLZ LEVEL! therfore rasenhSREAKEN>>>>>>>>>> CELL!!!!!!! MY LOGIC IS UNDEFEATABLE. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

*ends pretending to be a narutard*.

there are some retarded ass people for both sides though. yes it points mostly at moviecodec and their shitty base of wankers and such, but still.

there is a guy who thinks rock lee would blitz freeza, naruto characters through kunai and shuriken at FTL speeds, dynamic entry would kill goku, and that Madara is "periodically" omnipotent. he also thinks naruto is the greatest thing ever written, and that Oda should take notes from naruto, despite One Piece beating naruto in sales and ratings all across the board.

then we have the idiots who thinks omega shenron is nigh omnipotent or in fact, a true omnipotent, and that ssj4 gogeta is "above" omnipotence. that a gag character, tori-bot, is a true omnipotent despite getting lost in supposedly his own creation.

both sides are retarded.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 3, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I used to think DBZ was one of the strongest out there, barring comics, which I know is retardedly stronger. DBZ fanboys and there, "lol DBZ is easily the strongest"




a lot of us did. it was childhood ignorance. we grew up watching it and thought it was the greatest thing EVA, thus when years later came we still thought it was totally the strongest thing ever.

hell I used to be part of ... the phenom brigade? and thought broly could beat Odin from marvel IIRC.

stupid shit like that.

its nothing to be ashamed of once you get past it. since a lot of us thought that way at a point.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 3, 2010)

You want to talk about bad tards FF tards,Sonic,Tards, and Op Tards.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 3, 2010)

The810kid said:


> You want to talk about bad tards FF tards,Sonic,Tards, and Op Tards.


Sonic Tards are insufferable.

I can kind of understand people thinking DBZ can Galaxy bust.
I did too because i saw the Broly movie


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 3, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> fool. you have yet to realize< RASENSHURKEN  CUTZ AT DA CELLULARZ LEVEL!< DA CELLZ LEVEL! therfore rasenhSREAKEN>>>>>>>>>> CELL!!!!!!! MY LOGIC IS UNDEFEATABLE. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> *ends pretending to be a narutard*.
> 
> ...


This.

Its sad I have seen all these  kinds of retards on youtube.


----------



## Lishenron (Nov 3, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> probably that one thread from a forum where Sasuke and Naruto fought galactus and the OP on that thread said full power Naruto and Sasuke were Universe busters



Lol wth?

Link to topic?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lishenron said:


> Lol wth?
> 
> Link to topic?



!!!! WARNING!!!! it's moviecodec


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 3, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> !!!! WARNING!!!! it's moviecodec


Wow and I thought I have seen everything but that just tops it


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 3, 2010)

Movie codiac is so bad it shouldn't even count. 

I've heard countless *insert HST character* can beat galactus on that site.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

Just read a narutard saying Pain & Konan can solo OP.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 3, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Just read a narutard saying Pain & Konan can solo OP.



Thats small stuff. Find something better.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

HachibiWaka said:


> Thats small stuff. Find something better.



It may be small, but that's idiotic.
How about any version of naruto can beat Raizen.


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 3, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> fool. you have yet to realize< RASENSHURKEN  CUTZ AT DA CELLULARZ LEVEL!< DA CELLZ LEVEL! therfore rasenhSREAKEN>>>>>>>>>> CELL!!!!!!! MY LOGIC IS UNDEFEATABLE. BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> *ends pretending to be a narutard*.
> 
> ...



Genius is just a troll. You have people on The Lounge saying that SSJ Goku could star bust based upon an non canon dub line from the Cooler movie and even after that's been mentioned they still argue as if it's 100% canon.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

What about a Goku vs Galactus.
I told one guy the facts about Galactus and he says goku can destroy entire galaxies.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 3, 2010)

Even if he could he couldn't win


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 3, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> despite One Piece beating naruto in sales and ratings all across the board.


That's pretty much only in Japan.



NeoKurama said:


> It may be small, but that's idiotic.
> How about any version of naruto can beat Raizen.


Lol at anyone thinking people in Naruto can even scratch Raizen.

Raizen could easily obliterate the HST. If he's in his prime then his left pinky could solo.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> That's pretty much only in Japan.
> 
> 
> Lol at anyone thinking people in Naruto can even scratch Raizen.
> ...



Couldn't any S-class solo the HST?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 3, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> That's pretty much only in Japan.
> 
> 
> Lol at anyone thinking people in Naruto can even scratch Raizen.
> ...



I thought it was his stomach that would solo


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 3, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Couldn't any S-class solo the HST?



Well, EOS Kurama is somewhat lacking in destructive capability (I dont see how he would handle a logia, specifically an admiral.) But for the most part you're right. Though, it is getting harder with all the power-ups the HST have been getting lately.



Endless Mike said:


> I thought it was his stomach that would solo



Only when he's hungry.


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 3, 2010)

HachibiWaka said:


> Well, EOS Kurama is somewhat lacking in destructive capability (I dont see how he would handle a logia, specifically an admiral.) But for the most part you're right. Though, it is getting harder with all the power-ups the HST have been getting lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Only when he's hungry.



Yeah your right. I mean Whitebeard being an island level makes you wonder


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 3, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> Couldn't any S-class solo the HST?


Yes.



Endless Mike said:


> I thought it was his stomach that would solo


Oh, yes how could I forget about the omnipotent stomach? 



Rene said:


> No.
> 
> **


----------



## Monzaemon (Nov 3, 2010)

One Piece

10 char


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 3, 2010)

HachibiWaka said:


> Well, EOS Kurama is somewhat lacking in destructive capability (I dont see how he would handle a logia, specifically an admiral.)



Sinning Tree might work


----------



## The777Man (Nov 4, 2010)

Phenomenol vs. Unknown: that would be a true apocalypse.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 4, 2010)

The777Man said:


> Phenomenol vs. Unknown: that would be a true apocalypse.


That would be amusing to watch actually.


----------



## hammer (Nov 4, 2010)

chould we set such a thing up


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 4, 2010)

Uchiha fandom


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 4, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Uchiha fandom



This.

Naruto Battledome retards are the worst.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 4, 2010)

^Obviously hasn't seen phenom's posts. 

That guy was insane.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 4, 2010)

Vegito vs Vegito?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2010)

Hercule solos.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 5, 2010)

Fans of both series tend to be some of the worst fans of all fiction. The wank is the highest with both of them for some reason, with people seriously arguing that DBZ is more powerful than Marvel. Naruto fans are pretty much in the same boat.

And don't get me started on their defense of the quality of the works. DBZ is pretty good, but it's no Chaucer. And Naruto has had some awful dialogue and poor execution, yet there have been people hailing it as a masterpiece. The humor in that is amazing.

Which side is worse? I'm undecided. But both stand as examples of bad fandoms.


----------



## ichigeau (Nov 5, 2010)

wait.... someone said seriously naruto is a masterpiece ?


i'Ve seen people saying its the best anime ever & blablabla (well anny fanboy say this) but a masterpiece omg....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> wait.... someone said seriously naruto is a masterpiece ?
> 
> 
> i'Ve seen people saying its the best anime ever & blablabla (well anny fanboy say this) but a masterpiece omg....



na they don't even know the definition of the word those people just throw it around

but it's all opinion


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought twilight had the worst fanbase?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 5, 2010)

HachibiWaka said:


> I thought twilight had the worst fanbase?



it does (serial killer fangirls/boys)


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 5, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> wait.... someone said seriously naruto is a masterpiece ?
> 
> 
> i'Ve seen people saying its the best anime ever & blablabla (well anny fanboy say this) but a masterpiece omg....


What is a masterpiece and what isn't is a subjective matter.

I don't think Naruto is a masterpiece. However, I find people like you with an elitist attitude regarding taste in fiction of all things to be just as if not worse than tards and fanboys of any fiction.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 5, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Fans of both series tend to be some of the worst fans of all fiction. The wank is the highest with both of them for some reason, with people seriously arguing that DBZ is more powerful than Marvel. Naruto fans are pretty much in the same boat.
> 
> And don't get me started on their defense of the quality of the works. DBZ is pretty good, but it's no Chaucer. *And Naruto has had some awful dialogue and poor execution, yet there have been people hailing it as a masterpiece. The humor in that is amazing.*
> 
> Which side is worse? I'm undecided. But both stand as examples of bad fandoms.



If you think that's bad, the lurkers in the Bleach Section think Bleach is one of the best manga ever  written and that Kubo is a literary genius. I find that to be so funny, and yet so retarded at the same time.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 5, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> If you think that's bad, the lurkers in the Bleach Section think Bleach is one of the best manga ever  written and that Kubo is a literary genius. I find that to be so funny, and yet so retarded at the same time.



Boy, I have been lied to this entire time. 









































































Seriously though, did you get that from Court of Pure Souls?


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 5, 2010)

To be honest, it would be easier to make a list of series that aren't majorly wanked as opposed to those that are.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 5, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> What is a masterpiece and what isn't is a subjective matter.
> 
> I don't think Naruto is a masterpiece. However, I find people like you with an elitist attitude regarding taste in fiction of all things to be just as if not worse than tards and fanboys of any fiction.




there is some kind of certain standard of quality which exists obviously. otherwise I could take a dump on a piece of paper, put it in this thread and say "its a masterpiece its ma opinion I am right ".

to say something with obvious heavy flaws is a masterpiece is stupid.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> there is some kind of certain standard of quality which exists obviously. otherwise I could take a dump on a piece of paper, put it in this thread and say "its a masterpiece its ma opinion I am right ".
> 
> to say something with obvious heavy flaws is a masterpiece is stupid.



That word obviously gets thrown around too much, and is labeled by anything slightly above average nowadays or isn't complete garbage.

Same for the words genius, too many people are called genius for doing one thing innovative and never being relevant ever again.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 5, 2010)

Shoddragon said:


> there is some kind of certain standard of quality which exists obviously.


That standard of quality will differ from person to person.



> to say something with obvious heavy flaws is a masterpiece is stupid.


The thing is, the people who like it don't see it as being flawed. This is taste in fiction which is a subjective matter.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 5, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> That standard of quality will differ from person to person.
> 
> 
> The thing is, the people who like it don't see it as being flawed. This is taste in fiction which is a subjective matter.



No you're confusing personal taste with quality.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 5, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> No you're confusing personal taste with quality.


What is quality IS personal taste regarding preference of fiction.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 5, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> What is quality IS personal taste regarding preference of fiction.



Obviously the standard will differ from person to person, but just about everyone can objectively say OP>Naruto or Bleach.

Even though the person may prefer Ninjas or Shinigamis to pirates.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 6, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Obviously the standard will differ from person to person, but just about everyone can objectively say OP>Naruto or Bleach.
> 
> Even though the person may prefer Ninjas or Shinigamis to pirates.



Not really, like Basilikos said is about one owns taste. 

For Ex: I don't like Twilight. The way the author executes the mythos of its characters are un-appealing too me, that doesn't make it bad, its just not my cup of tea. 

Yet, you meet people that like the way the Twilight mythos is. Good or bad, it's all about one's preference, or taste.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 6, 2010)

Quality is not dependent on taste. A series can be of good quality but not be very appealing, but the same can be said for the opposite.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 6, 2010)

Its the persons opinion actully.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 6, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Not really, like Basilikos said is about one owns taste.
> 
> For Ex: I don't like Twilight. The way the author executes the mythos of its characters are un-appealing too me, that doesn't make it bad, its just not my cup of tea.
> 
> Yet, you meet people that like the way the Twilight mythos is. Good or bad, it's all about one's preference, or taste.



No that does make it bad, you can try to look as diplomatic as possible but if the author fails at providing a decent story, with deep characters, and literary devices, despite what the story may be about it fails.

I may prefer Purple Haze to say MMLP, but I can objectively say the latter is a better album



Basilikos said:


> **



Was it something I sad, bad example right.



HachibiWaka said:


> Quality is not dependent on taste. A series can be of good quality but not be very appealing, but the same can be said for the opposite.



Exactly what I'm trying to say, thanks


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 6, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> wait.... someone said seriously naruto is a masterpiece ?



Yes, some have said this.


Basilikos said:


> What is a masterpiece and what isn't is a subjective matter.
> 
> I don't think Naruto is a masterpiece. However, I find people like you with an elitist attitude regarding taste in fiction of all things to be just as if not worse than tards and fanboys of any fiction.



I don't see how. When a work of fiction is so full of flaws and poorly written, it should be, and often is, criticized. Many of the fans however tend to make bad arguments in that fictions's favor. Twilight is probably the best example of this. There are also the fans who debate fictional battles and claim their favorite characters to be more powerful than they are.

And one could call Naruto Kishimoto's masterpiece, but a masterpiece among fiction? No, not at all.


Level7N00b said:


> If you think that's bad, the lurkers in the Bleach Section think Bleach is one of the best manga ever  written and that Kubo is a literary genius. I find that to be so funny, and yet so retarded at the same time.



I know. I was actually holding a polite discussion with a Bleach fan there about the quality of Bleach, and whether or not it will be remembered. I think it's obvious wich sides we were on.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 6, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I know. I was actually holding a polite discussion with a Bleach fan there about the quality of Bleach, and whether or not it will be remembered. I think it's obvious wich sides we were on.



Was it the same thread where someone was so butthurt that he made a fake chart, showing the sales of Bleach that were obviously photoshopped.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 6, 2010)

^The very same.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 6, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> No that does make it bad, you can try to look as diplomatic as possible but if the author fails at providing a decent story, with deep characters, and literary devices, despite what the story may be about it fails.


What you don't understand is that all of that is subjective.



> I may prefer Purple Haze to say MMLP, but I can objectively say the latter is a better album


No you can't. I think JJBA is much better than anything from the HST but I have no basis to claim that is is objectively better since the qualities that make up the manga are not going to appeal to everyone in the same way.



Narcissus said:


> I don't see how. When a work of fiction is so full of flaws and poorly written, it should be, and often is, criticized. Many of the fans however tend to make bad arguments in that fictions's favor. Twilight is probably the best example of this. There are also the fans who debate fictional battles and claim their favorite characters to be more powerful than they are.


I agree that some series are poorly written. But I don't see how we have basis to say that one series objectively better or worse than something else. I think certain people find certain series to be good and others to be bad depending on their mindset and life experiences.



> And one could call Naruto Kishimoto's masterpiece, but a masterpiece among fiction? No, not at all.


I agree but hey, there are people who have read tons of fiction but still call Naruto a masterpiece among fiction. I don't see how this isn't subjective like favorite ice cream or candy. Some people like super sour treats while others hate it because it hurts their mouths. Same goes for spicy food. 

It's all subjective.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 6, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> What you don't understand is that all of that is subjective.




Having a decent amount of literary devices in a story, and proper execution is subjective?




Basilikos said:


> No you can't. I think JJBA is much better than anything from the HST but I have no basis to claim that is is objectively better since the qualities that make up the manga are not going to appeal to everyone in the same way.



Please don't give me this bullshit, about how it's all opinion so we can't really say what's better. That would be a golden mean fallacy, as much I hate shouting out fallacies.

And yes you can

MMLP has better lyrics
MMLp has more longevity
MMLP was more innovative/ different at the time

I prefer Purple Haze, for it's content but it's not a better album than MMLP






Basilikos said:


> I agree that some series are poorly written. But I don't see how we have basis to say that one series objectively better or worse than something else. I think certain people find certain series to be good and others to be bad depending on their mindset and life experiences.



One big fat golden mean fallacy.




Basilikos said:


> I agree but hey, there are people who have read tons of fiction but still call Naruto a masterpiece among fiction. I don't see how this isn't subjective like favorite ice cream or candy. Some people like super sour treats while others hate it because it hurts their mouths. Same goes for spicy food.
> 
> It's all subjective.



Bad example, food is subjective because we all have different tastes, but for literature or entertainment in general you can analyze it objectively by looking how one is executed over the story (which would be subjective)


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 6, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> I agree that some series are poorly written. But I don't see how we have basis to say that one series objectively better or worse than something else. I think certain people find certain series to be good and others to be bad depending on their mindset and life experiences.



Because many times when people argue in favor of a fiction they like and throw out terms like "masterpiece" they don't realize they are arguing because the series is entertaining to them, and not really because it's good.


> I agree but hey, there are people who have read tons of fiction but still call Naruto a masterpiece among fiction. I don't see how this isn't subjective like favorite ice cream or candy. Some people like super sour treats while others hate it because it hurts their mouths. Same goes for spicy food.
> 
> It's all subjective.



Because fiction can actually be evaluated. I earlier used Chaucer's name. His works have stood the test of time, and are layered with character development and good, deep writing. One might not find Chaucer's work entertaining, but they could not deny these facts (unless they were just uneducated on the matter). Naruto and Twilight wouldn't begin to compare, regardless of whether or not someone found them more entertaining, because they are not masterpieces among fiction.

Even the Bleach fan I argued with that I mentioned said it would be unfair to compare Bleach to Shakespeare.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 6, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Having a decent amount of literary devices in a story, and proper execution is subjective?


Every fiction contains those. Whether they were used in a good or bad way is the subjective part.



> Please don't give me this bullshit, about how it's all opinion so we can't really say what's better. That would be a golden mean fallacy, as much I hate shouting out fallacies.


False dichotomy and does not even apply to something subjective like taste in entertainment. Is techno objectively better than rock? Is metal better than classical?

Good luck making an objective argument. 



> MMLP has better lyrics
> MMLp has more longevity
> MMLP was more innovative/ different at the time


How does that make it objectively better? Every type of music will speak to different people with different levels of appeal and will be labeled by them with varying levels of quality depending on that person's personality, genes, upbringing, peers, life experience, etc etc.

This is subjective. Next, you're going to argue that a triangle is an objectively cooler shape than a square.



> I prefer Purple Haze, for it's content but it's not a better album than MMLP


I prefer cookies and cream for its taste but it's not a better ice cream flavor than mint chip. You undermine your own opinion when you speak like that.



> One big fat golden mean fallacy.


One big fat false dichotomy and confusion of objective with subjective matters.



> Bad example, food is subjective because we all have different tastes,


The same goes for taste in fiction. I hated the movie Cloverfield and thought it was garbage but one of my school mates loved it and praised it as being brilliant.

Which of us is objectively right? Let's see what premises you will put forth to give the answer.



> ...but for literature or entertainment in general you can analyze it objectively by looking how one is executed over the story (which would be subjective)


This is self contradictory and seems to actually agree with my point.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 6, 2010)

Dead Precedence said:


> Was it the same thread where someone was so butthurt that he made a fake chart, showing the sales of Bleach that were obviously photoshopped.



Really?

I'm a Bleach fan, but come on now. That's just sad.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 6, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm a Bleach fan, but come on now. That's just sad.



Yes, really. That guy was trolling the entire thread.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 6, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Yes, really. That guy was trolling the entire thread.



He actually admitted he was trolling the whole time. He wasn't being butthurt, he was just a dick.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 6, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Because many times when people argue in favor of a fiction they like and throw out terms like "masterpiece" they don't realize they are arguing because the series is entertaining to them, and not really because it's good.


Well that's just the thing as I mentioned above. What is perceived as a good fiction by people will depend on the various factors I listed. How does it makes any sense to say, for example, that country music is objectively better than rap music? Is Tetris objectively inferior to Call of Duty Black Ops?

I'm just not seeing how somebody could argue these as being objectively good, bad, or better than one another.



> Because fiction can actually be evaluated. I earlier used Chaucer's name. His works have stood the test of time, and are layered with character development and good, deep writing. One might not find Chaucer's work entertaining, but they could not deny these facts (unless they were just uneducated on the matter). Naruto and Twilight wouldn't begin to compare, regardless of whether or not someone found them more entertaining, because they are not masterpieces among fiction.


Just because something can be evaluated and compared to other things like it does not mean it is objectively better or worse than the others.

Whenever we taste, read, watch, or listen to something, we take in the sensory information and evaluate it to form an opinion or view of it. But in spite of this, everyone has different entertainment and food preferences. 

A piece of fiction can have lots of character development and depth. But it is possible that the reader may not find the said characters or their development at all interesting or good. Maybe fiction that has too much depth is a turn off for them since they hate things to be too complicated and serious. Perhaps all he or she cares about it a story heavy with violent action and loads of edge of your seat suspense via cliff hangers because it gets them psyched and pumped up. Or maybe they just love fiction that is purely comedy with no real story, depth, or character development. Is this person objectively mistaken to find one sort of fiction good and the other bad? 

Hell, some people like fiction to be wacky and nonsensical since they say they hate being forced to be so coherent and rational in their everyday lives. Their taste in fiction allows them to escape this forced mold. Like I said earlier, one's approach, life experiences, and mindset matter and are what make this entirely subjective.



> Even the Bleach fan I argued with that I mentioned said it would be unfair to compare Bleach to Shakespeare.


Yes, I recall reading your exchange with him. That is because he considers Shakespeare's writings to be better than Bleach. Though this isn't a problem for what I've been saying.

I consider it unfair to compare Ikkitousen to 20th Century Boys. But hey, if somebody prefers gratuitous tits and panty shots to a well coordinated and organized psychological thriller that's their thing though I don't agree at all with their tastes.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 6, 2010)

I sort of agree with Baskilos.
While one thing can be objectively better (better writing, dynamic characters etc), that doesn't do anyone a lick of good if they don't like it.
Twilight is objectively terrible whereas Tolkien (for instance) is objectively good, but if one person likes Twilight better and hates Tolkien, does it really matter witch is better? can you really say a person has bad taste because they don't have your taste


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2010)

yes, yes you can say a person has shit taste

I do it all the time


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 6, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Well that's just the thing as I mentioned above. What is perceived as a good fiction by people will depend on the various factors I listed. How does it makes any sense to say, for example, that country music is objectively better than rap music? Is Tetris objectively inferior to Call of Duty Black Ops?
> 
> I'm just not seeing how somebody could argue these as being objectively good, bad, or better than one another.
> 
> ...



tetris is the best. That is all. ~


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 6, 2010)

also, everyone is bias so no use wtv about it.........................

?????????????????/

Why isn't this thread locked by the way? Us Vs E Vs China seems to be a far more valid thread then discussing which tards are worse.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2010)

I still say you can call someone's tastes shit


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I still say you can call someone's tastes shit


You can but it doesn't hold any objective weight.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2010)

it holds objective weight when I say it does


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 6, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it holds objective weight when I say it does


Oh?  **


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 6, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> You can but it doesn't hold any objective weight.



Are you saying no piece of art of any kind is better then worse then any other objectively speaking based upon assessment or classificatory means?
If I write a haiku about taking a shit, are you saying there is no objective way for anyone to claim my haiku is worse then a renowned literary artist novel or play?



Too much post-modernism


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 6, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Oh?  **



yes, yes it does


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 6, 2010)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He actually admitted he was trolling the whole time. He wasn't being butthurt, he was just a dick.



I remember. It was just annoying how the mods wouldn't even do anything about him when his trolling was so blatant.





Basilikos said:


> Well that's just the thing as I mentioned above. What is perceived as a good fiction by people will depend on the various factors I listed. How does it makes any sense to say, for example, that country music is objectively better than rap music? Is Tetris objectively inferior to Call of Duty Black Ops?
> 
> I'm just not seeing how somebody could argue these as being objectively good, bad, or better than one another.



But many things are not good fiction. Someone considering something to be good doesn't make it good. As for your music example, I'm not a Country fan, and I only care for a little rap. But using rap, look at Soulja Boy. His most famous song was about being demeaning towards women, and was otherwise lyrical drivel. That evaluation leads me to find this as a poor song. A fan might enjoy it, but could they really create a convincing argument as to why the song is _good_? Entertaining does not always equate to something being good.

As for your game examples, I can't comment because I haven't played Tetris much and never played any Call of Duty games.


> Whenever we taste, read, watch, or listen to something, we take in the sensory information and evaluate it to form an opinion or view of it. But in spite of this, everyone has different entertainment and food preferences.



Which is understandable. But fiction and music is different from taste or smell. There is more to examine with them to form an opinion.

Take Harry Potter for example. Many Christians instantly labeled the book series as trash because it "promotes witchcraft" rather than evaluating it based on its content. So is their opinion of the book a valid one to judge the series compared to one who argues for HP after actually reading the books?

That's one way opinions can be flawed, even if people are entitled to them.


> A piece of fiction can have lots of character development and depth. But it is possible that the reader may not find the said characters or their development at all interesting or good. Maybe fiction that has too much depth is a turn off for them since they hate things to be too complicated and serious. Perhaps all he or she cares about it a story heavy with violent action and loads of edge of your seat suspense via cliff hangers because it gets them psyched and pumped up. Or maybe they just love fiction that is purely comedy with no real story, depth, or character development. Is this person objectively mistaken to find one sort of fiction good and the other bad?
> 
> Hell, some people like fiction to be wacky and nonsensical since they say they hate being forced to be so coherent and rational in their everyday lives. Their taste in fiction allows them to escape this forced mold. Like I said earlier, one's approach, life experiences, and mindset matter and are what make this entirely subjective.



Well, it's like I said, I agree with you about people being free to like what they like. Some of what you've described he, I actually enjoy. But I am also capable of saying that I enjoy some things that are not good fiction. There are even some people who have created works and called them bad. But there are people who can't accept that what they like is bad and delude themselves otherwise. There are some standards for fiction to be good, after all. Inconsistency, plot holes, poor execution, bad dialogue, etc., are all examples of what's considered bad writing. 


> Yes, I recall reading your exchange with him. That is because he considers Shakespeare's writings to be better than Bleach. Though this isn't a problem for what I've been saying.



But think about why he considers Shakespeare better. His works have stood the test of time (something highly important for fiction), and have had heavy influence on fiction in general that Bleach has not, and likely never will, have. This is all actual evidence one could use in an objective argument regarding whether or not Bleach or Shakespeare's works are better, ignoring the entertainment factor. 


> I consider it unfair to compare Ikkitousen to 20th Century Boys. But hey, if somebody prefers gratuitous tits and panty shots to a well coordinated and organized psychological thriller that's their thing though I don't agree at all with their tastes.



The real question is, would those Ikkitousen fans be able to form a convincing argument defending it as the more well-written of the two?

It's like I said, we agree on a good amount, but opinion just doesn't cover everything.


Azrael Finalstar said:


> I sort of agree with Baskilos.
> While one thing can be objectively better (better writing, dynamic characters etc), that doesn't do anyone a lick of good if they don't like it.
> Twilight is objectively terrible whereas Tolkien (for instance) is objectively good, but if one person likes Twilight better and hates Tolkien, does it really matter witch is better? can you really say a person has bad taste because they don't have your taste



Inuyasha still sucks.


----------



## Alhambra (Nov 6, 2010)

I've only ever dealt with DBZ fans before. Horrible, loathsome creature, unfit to walk the interwebz.

On one occasion, a fanboy said that if Goku was to train with Shenron, he would be able to raise his power level so high that he could beat TOAA. Yeah.


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 6, 2010)

you tell me who's the worst after seeing this crap Link removed


----------



## Dead Precedence (Nov 6, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Every fiction contains those. Whether they were used in a good or bad way is the subjective part.



Yes of course it's basic to have them, but would you really compare Twilight to say any on Shakespeare's works?



Basilikos said:


> False dichotomy and does not even apply to something subjective like taste in entertainment. Is techno objectively better than rock? Is metal better than classical?
> 
> Good luck making an objective argument.



Technically you probably could, but since I know shit about techno or rock I won't get into that,




Basilikos said:


> How does that make it objectively better? Every type of music will speak to different people with different levels of appeal and will be labeled by them with varying levels of quality depending on that person's personality, genes, upbringing, peers, life experience, etc etc.
> 
> This is subjective. Next, you're going to argue that a triangle is an objectively cooler shape than a square.



See you're analyzing it with an already established mindset that I prefer this type of content over the other, if you throw that out the window and try to look at it from a technical standpoint than yeah you could say x album is better than y album. Or are you really going to tell me that Carter 3 is objectively on the same level as Illmatic 

And before you label me as some elitist asshole that only likes old school hip hop, I actually listen to Lil Wayne and defended him at some points.



Basilikos said:


> I prefer cookies and cream for its taste but it's not a better ice cream flavor than mint chip. You undermine your own opinion when you speak like that.



Bad comparison, and don't get favorites twisted with best




Basilikos said:


> One big fat false dichotomy and confusion of objective with subjective matters.



Where did I do that in my post, I simply pointed you out for trying to take some diplomatic side, saying that it's all opinion so x can't possibly be better than y.




Basilikos said:


> The same goes for taste in fiction. I hated the movie Cloverfield and thought it was garbage but one of my school mates loved it and praised it as being brilliant.
> 
> Which of us is objectively right? Let's see what premises you will put forth to give the answer.
> 
> ...



See that's all over different tastes for food, but for entertainment if you try to analyze it without looking at what the topic may be about but how well it's executed than yes you can say x is better than y.





Azrael Finalstar said:


> I sort of agree with Baskilos.
> While one thing can be objectively better (better writing, dynamic characters etc), that doesn't do anyone a lick of good if they don't like it.
> Twilight is objectively terrible whereas Tolkien (for instance) is objectively good, but if one person likes Twilight better and hates Tolkien, does it really matter witch is better? can you really say a person has bad taste because they don't have your taste



No


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 6, 2010)

we're sex bob-omb!!!! i remember moronpheus said that akria stated that goku can destroy a universe. now you tell me .... is that unforgivable


----------



## Pandorum (Nov 6, 2010)

_Morph also won't accept the fact that Gohan>Goku._


----------



## The810kid (Nov 6, 2010)

I agree with Basilikos Reps for some of the most truthful posts that you can see in the OBD.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> What is a masterpiece and what isn't is a subjective matter.



The original meaning of a masterpiece was a work created by an apprentice that would be evaluated by his master as qualifying him to become a master himself. So no.



Narcissus said:


> But think about why he considers Shakespeare better. His works have stood the test of time (something highly important for fiction)



I would disagree with this. There are many more reasons for works not being remembered than people just not liking them. In fact, there are probably many brilliant writings that would be considered genius today but have been lost to history.



Alhambra said:


> I've only ever dealt with DBZ fans before. Horrible, loathsome creature, unfit to walk the interwebz.
> 
> On one occasion, a fanboy said that if Goku was to train with Shenron, he would be able to raise his power level so high that he could beat TOAA. Yeah.



Funny, considering he could summon Shenron any time on Earth yet he never did that....


----------



## The810kid (Nov 8, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> The original meaning of a masterpiece was a work created by an apprentice that would be evaluated by his master as qualifying him to become a master himself. So no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is true who knows we weren't alive hundreds of years ago. There could have been peers who were on par with Shakespeare if not better. This is why I side on the whole quality classification being a matter of opinion.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 8, 2010)

wait, are we dealing with these from a battledome perspective?


----------



## Alita (Nov 8, 2010)

For me it's dbz fanboys.


----------

